# Home theater with car audio



## Timach (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi all I currently have sitting in around: 2 MTX 10" blue thunder subs 400 rms each, 6 pioneer 6x9 all around 40 rms, Alpine CDE-102 head unit, Sony Xplod 760 Watt amp (2/1 channel XM-2150GSX), and a 4 channel Clarion APA4204 amp. 

Now, would I need 3 power supplies (pc power supplies?) for each amp and head unit. How would I do this. And what is the cheapest way to power this. I'm just going to be making a nice cabinet for it all and use as a tv stand, not sure if the tv is going to be hooked into it. I'll probably just use the AUX on the head unit for an iPod/iPad. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I would skip the car amps/deck & get home stuff, nothing wrong with using car speakers. There are numerous decent home audio amps & receivers you could get (Denon or comparable) to give you a MUCH better setup with HDMI inputs etc & not cost a lot to do. 

Possibly get one a few years old that has sub output & get something like a Adcom GFA555/5500 home amp (other better brands for a little more.... $400 ish) & let that power your sub. You could even get the powerful Behringer EP2500/4000 amp to power those subs, if I recall the amps sell for $300-400 NEW & have several times more power vs the adcom (which lacks in the low end area). Many DIY home audio people use the EP amp's for home sub duty, suppose to work excellent & be cheap to!! 

The entry Denon receiver is $300-350 ish NEW which doesn't have sub out. Get one a model or two above that & a few years old & I would think for $200 ish you could have a rocking receiver! The receiver would have 7.2 surround, HDMI inputs & all of that.....


----------



## Timach (Feb 2, 2012)

I was thinking that but we have a nice home theater system in the basement. I thought this would be a fun DIY project to do though lol

But I'll look into that thanks!


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

Agreed its not worth the time ,energy and money.I do runs car audio setup in my home theater system to power my in couch bass shakers though. Best investment. I've made really adds that forth dimension.


----------

